# Christchurch



## CQB (Mar 14, 2019)

This looks appalling. I’m watching the news live & there’s two crime scenes. The shooter posted live on SOCMED as he shot up a mosque, apparently very graphic. More to follow.


----------



## chickenrappa (Mar 14, 2019)

Yeah, I saw the video on youtube earlier today. It's absolutely appalling. My heart goes out to you guys over there.


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 14, 2019)

Aussie fella. Sounds like he came over specifically to make the attack. I've had a skim of his manifesto and he's all over the place.


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 15, 2019)

Prayers out to you guys. This is horrible.

LL


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 15, 2019)

SOCMED?

News links?


----------



## Mac_NZ (Mar 15, 2019)

It's pretty bad, the last report we had was 4 in custody, 3 men, 1 woman.  I was linked to the videos, I'm not a snowflake but I found it pretty difficult to watch, children have been killed.  One man heroically tried to tackle the shooter at the Deans Avenue mosque but was killed.

Its been confirmed that there was a simultaneous attack at the Linwood Avenue mosque, I live 2 blocks from the Linwood mosque and was driving back from work as it happened.  There's a cordon in effect and the rescue helicopter has been flying a search pattern over the area.  A friend in Papanui head gunfire and there is a report that someone was shot at Papanui high school but everything is pretty off the cuff with the media at the moment.

Police have confirmed that NZDF has made safe IEDs that were found in the vehicles.

Schools are still in lockdown including my kids school but they are a fair distance away so I'm not terribly worried on that regard.

I've read this nutcases agenda and hes a fucking loon.  I hope he rots in hell for what he's come to my city and done.


----------



## CQB (Mar 15, 2019)

Thanks Mac...no words.


----------



## Poccington (Mar 15, 2019)

Shocking. Those poor people.

I was sent the video but didn't finish watching it. Absolutely horrifying.


----------



## Poccington (Mar 15, 2019)

DA SWO said:


> SOCMED?
> 
> News links?



New Zealand shooting: everything we know so far

Christchurch shooting: 49 dead in terror attack at two mosques – live updates

The first link is a summary of events, the second is live and updates as more details come in.


----------



## Cookie_ (Mar 15, 2019)

This is fucking awful. Seems extremely similar (suspect, manifesto, methods) to the Norway attacks back in 2011.

I hope all the wounded pull through


----------



## Grunt (Mar 15, 2019)

Sad situation. 

Rest In Peace to all the murdered victims and prayers out for their families....


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 15, 2019)

RIP to the vics, and prayers to the families and our colleagues Down Under....


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 15, 2019)

Oh wow. 

I’ve been in media blackout. 

Very sorry to read this.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 15, 2019)

Jesus Christ. The fucking cowards didn't have the guts to kill themselves. Too bad NZ banned the death penalty years ago...


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 15, 2019)

@Mac_NZ glad you and yours are safe. 

This sounds a lot like the mosque shooting in Québec but on a larger scale.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 15, 2019)

Not surprised this has happened, location maybe, the fact it happened no.

I can't condone violence against innocents either and hope all sides take a hard look inward.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 15, 2019)

No words...  Glad our SS people are safe.  Prayers out to the victims.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Mar 15, 2019)

Here's to NZ and Christchurch burying the dead and getting back to life as normal ASAP. Prayers for the wounded.

Fuck these clowns that did this...


----------



## SaintKP (Mar 15, 2019)

Theres a special place in hell for him and those that worked with him.


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 15, 2019)

Rest in Peace to the victims


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 15, 2019)

Watched the live stream video, damn brutal. 

RIP


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Mar 15, 2019)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Watched the live stream video, damn brutal.
> 
> RIP



I hate to be cynical, but I'm at work now and I know by the time I'm home the video is likely to be burried. I currently work in security, and am interested purely for SA/proactive purposes. 

Is there any way you could PM me a link, I doubt SS wants it posted here. 

Either way, Thanks.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 15, 2019)

BlackSmokeRisinG said:


> I doubt SS wants it posted here.


Likely a very correct assumption.


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 15, 2019)

Wack job.....


----------



## medicchick (Mar 15, 2019)

The commentary after he leaves is just sick.  I saw a link on a forum with a number in their name before all the links were taken down by the hosting sites. Dude is nuts.

*edited to say wher eI found them no longer has them.


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 15, 2019)

Don't watch that shit guys. Unless you're paid to it's just not right.


----------



## Cookie_ (Mar 15, 2019)

SpitfireV said:


> Don't watch that shit guys. Unless you're paid to it's just not right.



I'm inclined to agree with you here. I'm not sure how viewing the video makes my personal life better/more tactical.

@BlackSmokeRisinG 
I don't work in the security industry, so from a purely informational standpoint, how might watching the video help within your career field?


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 15, 2019)

There will be plenty of professional analysis of it down the line that will be available, I'm sure.


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 15, 2019)

@SpitfireV, I'm so sorry this crap has come to your country......thoughts are with NZ


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Mar 15, 2019)

^^I work as an armed gaurd for a hospital system. There's several things that could be learned, just a few is approach, tactical use of cover, time between reloads, crowd reaction etc.

I don't "have" to watch obviously, but there's plenty of shooting and violence videos out already all over the net if I wanted to watch for some type of entertainment value.

To be straight with you, I was a medic from 03-08 and these sort of videos don't get a reaction out of me anymore.

I should add I was scheduled to meet with my facility coordinator next Tuesday to discuss this sort of scenario already and this is a transitioning topic where I work.


----------



## pardus (Mar 15, 2019)

An Interesting and obviously a terrible turn of events. NZ can expect an Australian or British set of gun laws to take effect in short order. 
Those self righteous pricks back home who've been preaching for years about gun laws can suck it.
Gun laws don't work, and will never work.



SpitfireV said:


> Don't watch that shit guys. Unless you're paid to it's just not right.



Wrong, we must watch and learn. Knowledge is power.
Lots of lessons to be learned here.


----------



## CQB (Mar 16, 2019)

The SOCMED players are now more on notice: Google, Facebook etc. this has been bubbling away for a few months. Your move Zuc & Bozo. ( yes intentional).


----------



## CQB (Mar 16, 2019)

pardus said:


> An Interesting and obviously a terrible turn of events. NZ can expect an Australian or British set of gun laws to take effect in short order.
> Those self righteous pricks back home who've been preaching for years about gun laws can suck it.
> Gun laws don't work, and will never work.
> 
> ...


The NZ gun laws will be in the frame. Best outcome is what occurred in Norway. Not much, but I doubt it.


----------



## Rapid (Mar 16, 2019)

> On Saturday, New Zealand Prime Minister Jacinda Ardern said attempts had been made repeatedly to tighten New Zealand's gun laws, but all had failed. After Friday's terrible attack, she said, it must now happen.



Of course politicians will use a tragedy to push their political agenda, before victims have even been named, while they can still get a knee jerk reaction out of people. Politicians never change.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 16, 2019)

I haven't been keeping up with the news like I normally would because I'm on leave and spending time with my family.  But I'm saddened by what little I know about what happened to the Muslims in New Zealand.  I've spent much of my adult life in a struggle against evil people who happen to be Muslim.  But not every Muslim is my enemy, nor are they anyone else's.  As far I as I know, the victims of this terrorist act were minding their own business and had harmed no one.  They did not deserve to be attacked like this.  No one does.  No one should be targeted for who they are, what they believe, or who they love.  

 I joined the Army in part to protect people from this type of tragedy.  I hope the authorities ruthlessly stomp out the organization responsible, while preserving the rights, liberties, and economic freedom of all innocent parties.  My love to those affected directly or indirectly by this tragedy, and a special word of support to our ShadowSpear brothers (and sisters?) who are current or former New Zealand citizens.


----------



## Archangel27 (May 16, 2022)

I think the events over the weekend have shown that Christchurch will continue to have a lasting effect and inspiration on too many lost men.  It's tragic and aggravating to see.

What struck me was how much of a shameless copycat that this mass shooting in Buffalo was to Christchurch.  The streaming, writing on the gun, going in a combat shirt and pants with body armor, and the manifesto that was straight up plagiarized from the others.  I fear that the amount of media attention given to this guy in conjunction with the amount of stuff for Tarrant will only make copycats more common.  Opened the Washington Post to find a good half of the spread dedicated to this nutjob.

I hope he goes to jail for a long time, but I can't help thinking what a waste of life: for the victims, for the families, and even for the alleged shooter for going down this rabbit hole.  It's dismaying in all the most painful ways imaginable.


----------

